# What Would You Do $100 Cash Lost In Your Uber



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?

Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.

Do you return it and hope they compensate you fairly or do you say there's no money in your car?

Hypothetically this pax also tipped you $5 on the original $4 fare.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> The pax is a base fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


I don't understand the base fare thing if the fare was $4--but if they tipped I would return it. But I'd offer to do it by PayPal or similar means.

If they didn't tip then some other pax must have found it.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't understand the base fare thing if the fare was $4--but if they tipped I would return it. But I'd offer to do it by PayPal or similar means.
> 
> If they didn't tip then some other pax must have found it.


Their destination would be an $18 plus ride


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Hypothetically speaking, if one were to stop looking for things, then one would stop finding random stuff. Unless you're Thomas Magnum PI? Stop finding shyte bra, these ain't helpless lost teenage runaways.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> The pax is a base fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


I've had 3 experiences with cell phones being left behind and having to return them.

Once I was stiffed royally with a BIG Thank you.
Another time I as rewarded with $ 14.00 after driving more than 20 miles to return the damn thing... the girl was apparently broke since she said that's all she had.
And another time I was surprisingly rewarded with a $ 50.00 after driving only a few miles.

None of them had tipped originally ... and the surprising thing was the $ 50.00 reward came from a min fare rider.

I was inspired by another thread where the driver KekeLo had the Pax request her at the location she was and drove the item back to him ... that way she didn't have to eat those miles ...

I think that's the best way to go when we're talking about quite a bit of miles.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

As to cash money, I've had someone drop a $ 20.00 on the floor but that was filed under Unclaimed by me


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Hypothetically speaking, if one were to stop looking for things, then one would stop finding random stuff. Unless you're Thomas Magnum PI? Stop finding shyte bra, these ain't helpless lost teenage runaways.


Oh I haven't found anything, any items left in my car be it cash or electronics are immediately dropped at the local sheriffs station when found.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Beur said:


> Oh I haven't found anything, any items left in my car be it cash or electronics are immediately dropped at the local sheriffs station when found.


Huh? Hypothetically, if one didn't find anything, then why would anything need to be dropped at a Sheriff's station? This is all really very simple. If a driver finds a lost rider item then one follows Guber policy. If nothing is found, then no further action is required.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I'd return it, no sense in being a shady SOB. No way would I drive 1/2 hour out of my way to do so, though. Throw it in the mail for $.47.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> I'd return it, no sense in being a shady SOB. No way would I drive 1/2 hour out of my way to do so, though. Throw it in the mail for $.47.


Give them the address where you're at and tell them it will cost them a round trip fare. If they offer a cash reward when you give them the lost item, be the good guy again and only charge them for the one way fare. Win win.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?


I tell them that I will call them back. I go to the police station. I turn in the cash. The police give me a receipt. I call the user and tell him to go to the police and get it back.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

They'll need to provide the serial numbers from the bills. Wouldn't want to return them to the wrong person... you'd feel horrible and wouldn't be able to live with the guilt.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

sd1303 said:


> They'll need to provide the serial numbers from the bills. Wouldn't want to return them to the wrong person... you'd feel horrible and wouldn't be able to live with the guilt.


So in other words, you're just going to pocket the cash cause who memorizes the numbers on bills?


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> So in other words, you're just going to pocket the cash cause who memorizes the numbers on bills?


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> So in other words, you're just going to pocket the cash cause who memorizes the numbers on bills?


No, that would be unethical and illegal.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

In an ideal world I give them three options a) Come and collect it at their expense, b) Send me a return paid envolope c) Pay me to drive it to them.

Realistically, based on things I've heard, I think in most cases I'd hand it in at the nearest uber office or police station get a receipt and notify them.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

That was a $100 tip, unless they originally tipped for the ride.


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> That was a $100 tip, unless they originally tipped for the ride.


This 100%


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

If they provide the exact amount I give it back, but if they just said hey I lost cash in your car then there's no way they get it back.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


Return it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

How the heck do you drop $100.00 bills in an Uber " accidentally " ?


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Why does anyone answer a call from Uber #? EVER?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ms.Doe said:


> Why does anyone answer a call from Uber #? EVER?


Good question


----------



## steveh552 (Aug 15, 2014)

I pride myself in being honest and ethical. I would return it, simple as that. 

I had a guy lose a wallet in my car, when I took it back to him, he gave me $100. I treat others as I would want them to treat me in similar circumstances. Karma is not a friendly lady.


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

$150 left in my car by unkown rider. Had picked up multi trips of rich kids (young adults) enroute to clubs. No call requesting same. Not taking any cash to police. That was my best tip that night. By the way, it was Fathers Day. Maybe one of them left it on purpose. Found it between front seat and consel.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Min Fare at like 12:30 AM, Bartender and her boyfriend going home after she got off work from the bar. Minimum fare ride. She gets out with her boyfriend, comes over to the driver window, and tells me that she appreciates me being out late and the service we provide. Tips me a $20 (wrapped in a one dollar bill), I was pretty amazed. Her boyfriend calls me like 10 mins later "Hey man, I'm so sorry, I think a bag of weed fell out of my pocket." I checked my car, and sure enough there was a quarter ounce chilling on the floorboard in the back of the van. 

Since they were both nice, pleasant people I drove back. Even if she didn't tip me, the simple fact that she said she appreciated what we do, and the service we provide was enough for me to go back. Sometimes it's not about the tip, it's just about a good ride, with good people (we all laughing about our jobs and exchanging funny stories), and the recognition and appreciation of an under paid service.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't go out of my way to return anything anymore, if you are not willing to meet me at my corner gas station when convenient to me then you don't get it back. Too many dead miles with no pay already and your $8 fair does not cover a return trip


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

crookedhalo said:


> I don't go out of my way to return anything anymore, if you are not willing to meet me at my corner gas station when convenient to me then you don't get it back. Too many dead miles with no pay already and your $8 fair does not cover a return trip


This is how I've handled the last couple of lost items. I've let folks know when I'll be gassing up, washing my car, or getting dinner... and they can arrange to meet me. No tip expected.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

The morally right thing to do is obviously return it, because if you were in that person's shoes, you'd want that driver to drive to you and return your $. But we as Uber drivers have NO morals whatsoever!

See this post: https://uberpeople.net/threads/pool-pax-missed-his-flight.93754/

This driver accepted a POOL trip, knew the rider (5star rating) had a flight to catch and purposely made him miss his flight! I understand we all hate POOLs and want to give the POOL-er a sh***y time because of their decision to choose POOL, but it was a nice dude trying to catch a flight. No morals. Disgusted to be apart of the same company as such driver(s).


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

U for Uber said:


> The morally right thing to do is obviously return it, because if you were in that person's shoes, you'd want that driver to drive to you and return your $. But we as Uber drivers have NO morals whatsoever!
> 
> See this post: https://uberpeople.net/threads/pool-pax-missed-his-flight.93754/
> 
> This driver accepted a POOL trip, knew the rider (5star rating) had a flight to catch and purposely made him miss his flight! I understand we all hate POOLs and want to give the POOL-er a sh***y time because of their decision to choose POOL, but it was a nice dude trying to catch a flight. No morals. Disgusted to be apart of the same company as such driver(s).


Golly! Wow! If that's the case, I can't imagine how grossly disgusted you are with Uber's unethical practices. They put your sh*tty examples to shame. What about when driver's can't make their lease payments because Uber lowered rates & flooded the market with drivers. Do you throw up in your mouth with disgust?


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

ATL2SD said:


> Golly! Wow! If that's the case, I can't imagine how grossly disgusted you are with Uber's unethical practices. They put your sh*tty examples to shame. What about when driver's can't make their lease payments because Uber lowered rates & flooded the market with drivers. Do you throw up in your mouth with disgust?


Sure?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

U for Uber said:


> The morally right thing to do is obviously return it, because if you were in that person's shoes, you'd want that driver to drive to you and return your $.


If you turn it in to the Police, he can recover it.

You turn it in to the Police to cover your [three letter word for "posterior" that also means "donkey"]. I have seen countless cases where a driver returns something to a customer, only to have the customer state that the driver did not return it. I handled more than a few of those cases when I was a cab company official. If you turn the item in to the Police, give them the name of the person who owns it, the Police will give you a receipt, the person can go to the Police, show his ID and recover his property. If the owner tries to accuse you of keeping his property, you have an Official Receipt to prove that you did not keep it.

Yes, give back the property, but do it through proper channels.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

you guys think small. A much more interesting question is what you would do if someone left $187,000 in your car. Return it for a $100 tip? what a putz!

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...87g-disappointed-100-reward-article-1.2700307

buried in this article is the fact that this same driver also had $10,000 left in his cab which he returned for NO reward.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

U for Uber said:


> The morally right thing to do is obviously return it, because if you were in that person's shoes, you'd want that driver to drive to you and return your $. But we as Uber drivers have NO morals whatsoever!
> 
> See this post: https://uberpeople.net/threads/pool-pax-missed-his-flight.93754/


You are blaming the driver? When you accept pool you MUST accept all secondary requests as per contract.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> You are blaming the driver? When you accept pool you MUST accept all secondary requests as per contract.


Yeah but we all ignore pools to begin with, just get this man to his flight. No reason to be a d*ck just because the first option was POOL when opening the Uber app.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

U for Uber said:


> Yeah but we all ignore pools to begin with, just get this man to his flight. No reason to be a d*ck just because the first option was POOL when opening the Uber app.


I just don't understand how you are blaming the driver, he even told the pax not to use pool if he was in a hurry and the pax ignored him. Granted I think the driver is an idiot for excepting pool to begin with but maybe he was trying to reach that hourly guarantee


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

U for Uber said:


> Yeah but we all ignore pools to begin with, just get this man to his flight. No reason to be a d*ck just because the first option was POOL when opening the Uber app.


I recently had a Pool (I will occasionally take Pool for trip counts for Platinum) in morning rush hour, which I don't often do. Girl gets in & first words out of her mouth were "I'm late for work, do you have to pick anyone else up?" This was before the app update that automatically adds extra riders. My jackass streak rears its ugly head. "Yes ma'am I do." Silence except for a sigh.

Ping goes off for pax #2. I accept. I hear a groan from the back & smirk. Second guy gets in.

Ping goes off again; I don't normally do three separate Pools at same time because I'm not a bus but she had pissed me off. I accept.. Louder sigh; inwardly I'm grinning from ear to ear. Get to address on app, which was a house approximately 30' from a corner. Timer goes from 2:00 to 0:00, pull off. At corner guy gets in & says "I'm Steve"; I explain he wasn't where app said he was, the app automatically cancelled him & he could try rerequesting me but he had to exit the vehicle.

Finally get going. Of course, Pool being Pool, we drop second guy off first, then her. I'm sure I got a 1* but it was worth it. Cheap (slang for female dog) got what she deserved. Order UberX next time.

Was I a d*ck there because I made her more late for work, when she was clearly trying to game the system? If so it's a badge I wear proudly.

I'm not always a jackass. Had a Pool pickup at Georgetown University Hospital going to far N.E. D.C. (way across town) a while back. Old lady that was going to hospital every day morning, staying until late evening to visit her brother in ICU. Being on limited fixed income, Pool was a godsend for her. I declined all Pool requests & took her straight home. She was very appreciative. I look at that as good karma.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> I just don't understand how you are blaming the driver, he even told the pax not to use pool if he was in a hurry and the pax ignored him. Granted I think the driver is an idiot for excepting pool to begin with but maybe he was trying to reach that hourly guarantee


Judging from the amount of likes he recieved and the disagreement towards my comments, like what you're doing, I'm


New2This said:


> I recently had a Pool (I will occasionally take Pool for trip counts for Platinum) in morning rush hour, which I don't often do. Girl gets in & first words out of her mouth were "I'm late for work, do you have to pick anyone else up?" This was before the app update that automatically adds extra riders. My jackass streak rears its ugly head. "Yes ma'am I do." Silence except for a sigh.
> 
> Ping goes off for pax #2. I accept. I hear a groan from the back & smirk. Second guy gets in.
> 
> ...


Maybe I have to be in the situation. But if it was a nice, old guy, 5 star rating (as prescribed in the post) and he had a flight to catch, I think I could put my differences of pool aside for just one trip. I guess some people don't have REAL true problems in their life to be mad about, but pool.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I never disliked your comment, I was just trying to understand where you were coming from with my questions. Uber pool requires you to pick up other riders, the driver informed the passenger of this and gave him the option to change it to x.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you turn it in to the Police, he can recover it.
> 
> You turn it in to the Police to cover your [three letter word for "posterior" that also means "donkey"]. I have seen countless cases where a driver returns something to a customer, only to have the customer state that the driver did not return it. I handled more than a few of those cases when I was a cab company official. If you turn the item in to the Police, give them the name of the person who owns it, the Police will give you a receipt, the person can go to the Police, show his ID and recover his property. If the owner tries to accuse you of keeping his property, you have an Official Receipt to prove that you did not keep it.
> 
> Yes, give back the property, but do it through proper channels.


A rider could complain as much as they want, but you can always say you never saw it and that perhap another pax did and pocked it.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

Pool automatically adds riders to you now, so idk why people think he could've ignored the other pax.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

To me there's no question at all here because it should be returned no matter what. I don't care if it was a 3 dollar ride and no tip. Trying to justify keeping it in any circumstances is wrong and it will come back to bite you.

I know money's tight for a lot of drivers and 100 dollars would help some people out a lot. But by taking it your turning yourself into one of the looser thieves that all of us hate to have to deal with. For me if I have to steal from someone then I need to reevaluate where I'm at and where I'm going in life.

Honestly I am a huge fan of driving for Uber because of the people I get to meet daily and the opportunities that come with meeting so many professionals. No I don't chase surge or the bar crowd between midnight and 3am. I try to run super income areas and business clientele staying at the hotels but it's amazing how many useful contacts I have now from many walks of life that has already payed off.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

First, they can't call you if you've taken another request (thank Christ!)

Back in my beginning days I probably would've arranged to return it to them. Now, if someone leaves something in my car I will not return it to them unless it's something that they can't go without (phone, wallet). Sick of returning shit and not getting compensated.

What I would do is give it to them electronically (PayPal, Western Union) if the ride was too far.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> A rider could complain as much as they want, but you can always say you never saw it and that perhap another pax did and pocked it.


If you never saw it, there is not much that they can do.

Still, as some others have posted here, I can not, in all good conscience, keep or trash something that belongs to someone else, especially if he might need it. That is how my parents raised me. I will expend no effort to return it to them, as people think that my time and effort is worth nothing. At the same time, I will not deny them a means to recover their property, either. Finally, I am going to cover my [three letter word for "posterior" that also means "donkey"]. I have no problem expending any effort to do that. Too many years in this business have jaded me.

For that reason, I will turn in the lost property to the Police, get my receipt and inform the user, Uber, or both, that the property is in the competent and capable hands of the Police, and, that the user can retrieve it from the aforementioned Police.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


Depends on the pax.

I'd say that 99% of the pax I've encountered have been okay, with that remaining 1% consisting of people who really should be publicly flogged in the town square. So there is a 99% chance I'd find and return the money with a 1% chance I'd be making a $100 donation to a homeless guy.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


They tipped so i would return it,this is a decent human being and deserves some decency in return. That tip is the reason i would return it


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Robertk said:


> you guys think small. A much more interesting question is what you would do if someone left $187,000 in your car. Return it for a $100 tip? what a putz!
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...87g-disappointed-100-reward-article-1.2700307
> 
> buried in this article is the fact that this same driver also had $10,000 left in his cab which he returned for NO reward.


I would keep all $187,000 of it. I've always stated my entire life that I would keep any large amount of money I found. No point in changing my stand now. Consequently I've found very little money in my life. Karma knows I'll keep it. She knows not to even go there with me.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

If the amount is really big , return it. You will become a celebrity overnight. As far as $100 is concerned, no further action is required.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## ctparrilli (Jul 12, 2016)

might be a dumb question, but how does the pax get a hold of you (the driver) if you taken another ride after theirs? and how would you (the driver) get in contact with them?


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

Email Uber Partner SUpport


----------



## Rider (Jun 19, 2015)

Checked the car and found nothing.


----------



## Laronda (May 25, 2016)

Would definitely just have them pay me to return it. If you are going to the police station, you are paying for the gas to get there.


----------



## dentedcan (Jul 5, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> First, they can't call you if you've taken another request (thank Christ!)


See, I also thought that was the case, but yesterday while I wasn't driving I received a call - via an Uber number - from a passenger I had given a ride the night before. I had also given at least a dozen rides after her, so her ability to call came as a surprise since she was far from my last fare.

She was asking if she left sunglasses in my car in the voicemail, but didn't leave a number to call her back. I tried dialing the Uber number the call came in on, but it just loops and asks you to enter the number associated with your Uber account. Ultimately had to email Uber with the trip ID and ask them to contact her confirming I found no sunglasses in the vehicle.

Makes no sense to me why passengers are able to call us well after their ride.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Anything found in the car less than $20 was a tip, and "I searched the car but didn't find anything, must have fell to the curb." 
Anything more than $20 but less than $500 or so whether cash or an item, then I'm stopping at McDonalds on Main Street for dinner somewhere between 6 and 7pm tonight, you can meet me there. Be happy I give you a 1-hour window, your cable company tells you between 8 and 2! 
More than $500 value they can pick up from local PD. It's a hassle to do that which is why low value items aren't worth my time. But I'm not going to make a special trip to the police station to drop off, just next time I'm in the neighborhood whether that be an hour or a week, not my problem. 

Pretty much, I'm not going to go out of my way to return crap. I'll usually return it (go ahead and call me an immoral hypocrite for keeping <$20). 
Bottom line - Don't leave your crap in my car.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> First, they can't call you if you've taken another request (thank Christ!)


Not true, pax can call you for up to a week after their ride. I've had it happen several times, the must see the strange (Uber) number in their call history and are curious to find out who it is, possible missed hookup from a drunken night out. If I'm not driving I never answer calls from my uber number, but if I'm out I do.

Just a few months ago a pax left his iPhone in my car, I returned it and was rewarded with a nice bottle of bourbon.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

All this karma talk, how do you know the pax losing his $100 wasn't his bad karma playing out and you finding the $100 was your karma rewarding you for a past good deed? Karma works both ways folks. 

Discuss


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

Well yes I would let them know and have them come pick it up if I was done with a job. I'm still frustrated with Uber app. Someone called today saying they thought they left their phone in my car but it wasn't there when I cleaned it out. Being so new to uber, I called him back on the number that came through and it went to Uber passenger. I don't know how to contact him back yet.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Beur said:


> All this karma talk, how do you know the pax losing his $100 wasn't his bad karma playing out and you finding the $100 was your karma rewarding you for a past good deed? Karma works both ways folks.
> 
> Discuss


Karma gets real interesting when you factor in the evidence that we exist in a multiverse. Theoretically every possible outcome of any given situation will play itself out in one of the infinite number of universes within the multiverse.

In this universe I keep the money but in others I dont keep it.

I have a goatee, so I'm obviously the evil version of myself in this universe.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

I've found a wallet in my car before. Pax noticed it. Was from the wife/sister from previous pax (same address on ID as the dropoff in Arlington,VA). And when I checked the wallet it had $100 in it. 

Could've easily kept it. The lady was drunk when they got in my car earlier that night and would've probably not known where she lost it.

Filed a report with Uber. Had to go back and forth through email about 3-4 times. Upload a photo of the purse. 

She called me the next day while I was driving 15 mintes away in Georgetown as I was close to dropping a pax off. Went there afterwards. Was giving a $20 tip. 

If somebody leaves something valuable in my car i'll setup a way to return it. If its too far away i'll just bring it to the support center by my house and make them get it.


----------



## dentedcan (Jul 5, 2016)

ChiChilly said:


> Well yes I would let them know and have them come pick it up if I was done with a job. I'm still frustrated with Uber app. Someone called today saying they thought they left their phone in my car but it wasn't there when I cleaned it out. Being so new to uber, I called him back on the number that came through and it went to Uber passenger. I don't know how to contact him back yet.


This happened to me Monday. Find the trip associated with the user, select the "found lost item" option (even though you haven't found anything) and in the message to Uber note that nothing was found but you received a call inquiring about a missing item, and are unable to inform the passenger the item was not in your vehicle, Ask them to contact the passenger on your behalf. A couple hours after I sent that message to Uber I got a response saying they had relayed the message to the passenger.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

**** em. It's mine. 
Same way if a pax leaves his drugs & the cops pull you over & see it in plain sight on the rear seat.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

U for Uber said:


> The morally right thing to do is obviously return it, because if you were in that person's shoes, you'd want that driver to drive to you and return your $. But we as Uber drivers have NO morals whatsoever!
> 
> See this post: https://uberpeople.net/threads/pool-pax-missed-his-flight.93754/
> 
> This driver accepted a POOL trip, knew the rider (5star rating) had a flight to catch and purposely made him miss his flight! I understand we all hate POOLs and want to give the POOL-er a sh***y time because of their decision to choose POOL, but it was a nice dude trying to catch a flight. No morals. Disgusted to be apart of the same company as such driver(s).


You are being less than fair in your reading of the thread you posted. I personally, would have not taken all those pings, but the OP ( hy1368 ) of the thread you posted clearly told the passenger that he should NOT take Pool lest he miss his flight. Passenger chose to stay with the pool trip and driver chose to take all the pings that came his way - did the driver get a special _joy_ out of seeing the passenger miss his flight? Yes, but he did not MAKE the rider miss his flight; Uber and passenger did that on their own.

NOTE: We have had UberPool here for quite sometime in L.A. and passengers have learned to game the system by saying, _I am late, don't pick up any other riders. _I just had one the other day - this kid was definitely on pcp or worse - he told me to get there fast, then passed out in the backseat and drooled all over my seat.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

New2This said:


> I recently had a Pool (I will occasionally take Pool for trip counts for Platinum) in morning rush hour, which I don't often do. Girl gets in & first words out of her mouth were "I'm late for work, do you have to pick anyone else up?" This was before the app update that automatically adds extra riders. My jackass streak rears its ugly head. "Yes ma'am I do." Silence except for a sigh.
> 
> Ping goes off for pax #2. I accept. I hear a groan from the back & smirk. Second guy gets in.
> 
> ...


Your car, your choice. : )

Only thing I would have done differently is not started Trip for 1st passenger and asked her to exit because I can not get her to work on time. Of course, they usually say those _I'm late lines_ after the trip started.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Your car, your choice. : )
> 
> Only thing I would have done differently is not started Trip for 1st passenger and asked her to exit because I can not get her to work on time. Of course, they usually say those _I'm late lines_ after the trip started.


She did say it after I started the trip, of course.

Otherwise I would've told her to cancel & reorder UberX to go direct. Doubtful she would've though because UberX is real money.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Now, to the question at hand. I have always returned anything and everything I have found over my years on this earth. It just makes sense...it ain't mine. But when it comes to Uber and driving many miles (say over 10) to return something left in my Uber, it really depends on what it is. Phone, money, bag..? Either way, I will get it back to them or leave it at a Police Station for them to pick up.

All that said, and all the Karma talk here. I left my laptop (in it's bag) in a busy coffee shop in Venice Beach. I had a meeting there before, and when I left I did Uber. It wasn't until I got home at 3am that night that I realized my laptop bag was not in the back of my suv. : o

Long story short, when I went to the coffee shop the next day, some Angel of a person had given it to the people behind the counter and everything was just as I had left it in the bag.

Had a guy leave his phone in my car two weeks ago. I *always* check, but he had a two year old with him, in a booster seat, and a bunch of bags from shopping and I got out to help him. When I glanced in the back seat to check if he left anything, the phone had been placed face down somewhat in the crack and the black back blended in with my black seats. All that said, I'm 10 miles away from where I dropped him and I hear this phone ringing in my backseat. I took it back without question....


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I would of returned this since they tipped me. Of course, when someone loses something, I always tell them I am in the opposite side of town i.e. They are in South Houston, I live in North Houston. If they are in East Houston, I live in West Houston. "but, next time I am on your side of town, I can call you to meet up somewhere closer, but I don't know if it that will be today, tomorrow, or next month. Depending on how important it is, they typically mention gas money and reward, and so far have been true to their word. Of course, sometimes they offer to come to me, so I tell them where I am at (where I truly live) I have no problem if they come to me. I don't need a reward if I didn't do anything.

I don't report anything to Uber. If its that important, they will contact Uber. If left unclaimed after a week, I decide if its worth selling on ebay (such as a hat - $50) or if I want to keep it (such as a mophie phone case that happend to fit my phone). Still charges me up. =)

Winter is around the corner, and that's when jackets and sweaters are left behind (which can actually fetch a pretty penny sometimes)


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> You are being less than fair in your reading of the thread you posted. I personally, would have not taken all those pings, but the OP ( hy1368 ) of the thread you posted clearly told the passenger that he should NOT take Pool lest he miss his flight. Passenger chose to stay with the pool trip and driver chose to take all the pings that came his way - did the driver get a special _joy_ out of seeing the passenger miss his flight? Yes, but he did not MAKE the rider miss his flight; Uber and passenger did that on their own.
> 
> NOTE: We have had UberPool here for quite sometime in L.A. and passengers have learned to game the system by saying, _I am late, don't pick up any other riders. _I just had one the other day - this kid was definitely on pcp or worse - he told me to get there fast, then passed out in the backseat and drooled all over my seat.


Judging from that dudes post, he sounds a little too upset with the job he is working and should quit if he hates POOL that much. And that goes for all the people who liked his post. But that's just Uber drivers all together... more self entitled then the PAX.

If you hate UberPOOL enough to go beyond your moral bearings... You are a miserable moron and feel free to continue being a slave for a company you despise and don't quit?? LOL! Uber drivers in a nutshell. Slaves at their own will then come on here to cry and complain about PAX haha.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

U for Uber said:


> Judging from that dudes post, he sounds a little too upset with the job he is working and should quit if he hates POOL that much. And that goes for all the people who liked his post. But that's just Uber drivers all together... more self entitled then the PAX.
> 
> If you hate UberPOOL enough to go beyond your moral bearings... You are a miserable moron and feel free to continue being a slave for a company you despise and don't quit?? LOL! Uber drivers in a nutshell. Slaves at their own will then come on here to cry and complain about PAX haha.


You have been on this Forum for all of a couple of months, but you have all the answers. _Impressive._


----------



## Uber Lyft Dude (Jan 14, 2016)

Customer left her keys last week. Bombards me with calls. I return them a day later. Feeeling bad, I drive 20 miles to her. I got nothing but a thank you.  next time it's going in the Potomac River. I just returned car keys that would of needed $500 replacement and and security sensor keys. So I basically lost money as she was only a $3.00 pool ride.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

Which 100 bills?!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber Lyft Dude said:


> Customer left her keys last week. Bombards me with calls. I return them a day later. Feeeling bad, I drive 20 miles to her. I got nothing but a thank you.  next time it's going in the Potomac River. I just returned car keys that would of needed $500 replacement and and security sensor keys. So I basically lost money as she was only a $3.00 pool ride.


Leave them at Police Station close to you and let her come pick them up.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

To their credit, Lyft will pay for postage if you want to mail something back to a pax.


----------



## Uber Lyft Dude (Jan 14, 2016)

I thought of bringing them to the station but I was really hoping for reward. Last lost item (phone) I was rewarded $60. This lady really got me at " I will do anything to get them back"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

U for Uber said:


> The morally right thing to do is obviously return it, because if you were in that person's shoes, you'd want that driver to drive to you and return your $. But we as Uber drivers have NO morals whatsoever!
> 
> See this post: https://uberpeople.net/threads/pool-pax-missed-his-flight.93754/
> 
> This driver accepted a POOL trip, knew the rider (5star rating) had a flight to catch and purposely made him miss his flight! I understand we all hate POOLs and want to give the POOL-er a sh***y time because of their decision to choose POOL, but it was a nice dude trying to catch a flight. No morals. Disgusted to be apart of the same company as such driver(s).


Then quit.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

J1945 said:


> This.
> 
> The fact that this is even a discussion is a testament to how some of you scumbags were raised.
> 
> I can understand you being an Uber driver never having a $100 bill in your pocket, let alone actually seeing one in real life. But, for those of us that paid a little attention in high school, a $100 bill can be as easily lost as $5.00 bill for you.


If you can lose $100 like it's no big deal then you won't miss it, right?


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

U 


U for Uber said:


> Judging from that dudes post, he sounds a little too upset with the job he is working and should quit if he hates POOL that much. And that goes for all the people who liked his post. But that's just Uber drivers all together... more self entitled then the PAX.
> 
> If you hate UberPOOL enough to go beyond your moral bearings... You are a miserable moron and feel free to continue being a slave for a company you despise and don't quit?? LOL! Uber drivers in a nutshell. Slaves at their own will then come on here to cry and complain about PAX haha.





U for Uber said:


> Judging from that dudes post, he sounds a little too upset with the job he is working and should quit if he hates POOL that much. And that goes for all the people who liked his post. But that's just Uber drivers all together... more self entitled then the PAX.
> 
> If you hate UberPOOL enough to go beyond your moral bearings... You are a miserable moron and feel free to continue being a slave for a company you despise and don't quit?? LOL! Uber drivers in a nutshell. Slaves at their own will then come on here to cry and complain about PAX haha.


Lol i see some haters here.bunch os stupid newbie here that do not underestand what they ar talking about.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Then quit.


Na I only work 5hours a week and easily net $30/hr. Good side job. I don't purposely accept POOLs then give them hell because its Uber's fault. Thats your own issue.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

hy1368 said:


> U
> 
> Lol i see some haters here.bunch os stupid newbie here that do not underestand what they ar talking about.


You can't even reply to a quote properly... embarrassing.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

yesterday I was driving home on the freeway when I pass a homeless person's tent in plain view on the side of the road, surrounded by mounds of trash. Right in front of me is a state patrol car. Obviously he didn't care that the squatter was illegally camping on public land. Why should he care, the Seattle police don't care and the mayor encourages this kind of lawbreaking because the homeless have special victim status. 

The same story could be repeated at every level of society. There are numerous examples of community leaders, business leaders and politicians at every level of government from local to national who all flagrantly break the law with no consequences whatsoever. 

We are becoming a low trust society where lawbreaking is expected behavior. Why should I return lost money when all around me every day I see examples of people openly benefiting from lawlessness? I'm not out there stealing, robbing, or vandalizing but if money drops into my lap no way am I gonna return it. 

Cell phones, keys, etc... that's a different story.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

Returning a 100 bill is like going to the gym on Sunday. If u do, you will feel good about it and if you don't you will feel guilty


----------



## Klockwork (Aug 10, 2016)

"Don't be a d!ck" is a good life motto.


----------



## UberJohnJax (Jul 30, 2016)

Karma is a ***** make sure that ***** is beautiful. Meaning ...give it back.

I say that and I have 4 children and I'm unemployed aside from Uber 3-4 days a week. So I need the money terriblely but I was raised to be honest. Call me a sucker ...but if you are ...you'll get yours.



Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


If the pax had tipped me, I would return the money, but I would deduct $20.00 for expenses. If he hadn't tipped, I didn't find his money.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> Min Fare at like 12:30 AM, Bartender and her boyfriend going home after she got off work from the bar. Minimum fare ride. She gets out with her boyfriend, comes over to the driver window, and tells me that she appreciates me being out late and the service we provide. Tips me a $20 (wrapped in a one dollar bill), I was pretty amazed. Her boyfriend calls me like 10 mins later "Hey man, I'm so sorry, I think a bag of weed fell out of my pocket." I checked my car, and sure enough there was a quarter ounce chilling on the floorboard in the back of the van.
> 
> Since they were both nice, pleasant people I drove back. Even if she didn't tip me, the simple fact that she said she appreciated what we do, and the service we provide was enough for me to go back. Sometimes it's not about the tip, it's just about a good ride, with good people (we all laughing about our jobs and exchanging funny stories), and the recognition and appreciation of an under paid service.


You did roll a phatty out of it before taking it back?


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

"I don't recall finding any money in my car, sir or madam."


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Glad to see that not _everyone_ is classless garbage.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

dentedcan said:


> This happened to me Monday. Find the trip associated with the user, select the "found lost item" option (even though you haven't found anything) and in the message to Uber note that nothing was found but you received a call inquiring about a missing item, and are unable to inform the passenger the item was not in your vehicle, Ask them to contact the passenger on your behalf. A couple hours after I sent that message to Uber I got a response saying they had relayed the message to the passenger.


Thank you~


----------



## cho (Mar 26, 2016)

I should try that, tell the casino that I think I lost a $100 bill on their blackjack table about an hour ago, and if they could return it to me at their earliest convenience, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

20 visits to McDonald's


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

I'm a driver and I dropped two things and they were not returned. Bluetooth headset and $20.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

For a $100 bill? My first two full weeks of driving, I had two cell phones and one loaded purse left in my car. What it was loaded with, I will never know since I didn't look inside of it, but it was left behind/under the back of my driver's seat where I couldn't see it when I scanned my car when the pax exited. I have since learned to scan everywhere, and here is why:

Returning items to pax doesn't pay off if you try to be a "nice guy/gal" about it, depending how far away you are when this happens. First time: I picked up two couples, drove them to a nice home in a nice suburb. I had an overlapping ping to get to. I did a "quick-scan" of the car when they got out, saw nothing. Picked up the next pax, now heading the opposite direction, both pickup and destination. I get a call mid-trip from the last pax, asking me if there is a wallet or purse in my car. Sure enough, there is a woman's purse tucked away under/behind my passenger seat, and just happens to match the color of my interior. I tell them I am on a trip, but I give the guy my personal cell # and tell him to call me back in 15 minutes so we can arrange something for me to bring it back to them. I was driving out to the edge of civilization, so returning back didn't seem like a problem. Well, my current pax at that time turned into "problem pax," late-night, too much to drink, one of them was so wasted I'm shocked he was still conscious. Got to my destination, the previous pax calls me, and starts to get an attitude.

He questions why I am not heading back to his house yet to return his wife's purse. I calmly re-explain to him that I had passengers in the car and needed to drop them off, and told him I was on my way back (as I went offline). I get halfway back (6 minutes away) and he calls me again... Again, asking if I was on my way, and I told him I was on my way and would be there in 6 minutes or less. 5 minutes later, I arrive in their driveway. Now, this was a nice purse, won't name the brand, but I didn't take a peek or anything, it was heavy, could have been loaded with nothing, or a lot, who knows, but I brought it back to the last drop-off. The guy's reaction peeved me a LOT.

I got out of my car, with purse in-hand, completely honest with the situation, and the guy came out of the house and started asking me belittling questions. "Why didn't you turn around when I called you? Why didn't you get here faster?" I thought I was doing a good deed... which I was, but this guy was being a dick. I was thinking of it from a service perspective... I did my best to return back as soon as I could, I never looked in the purse, and I thought "Hey, maybe these people will be grateful that I returned their stuff." Maybe even get a tip out of it because I went offline and returned it during a prime hour for Uber requests, right at their door. Nope. This guy was grilling me in his driveway because I took too long to return an item that THEY left in my vehicle. Not only no tip, this guy was blaming ME for the stuff that they accidentally left behind in my car... Um, HELLO? It's my car. What's mine is mine and what's yours is yours. Leave it in my car, fare game... but I left it professional and returned it, and probably got burnt on 2 surge rides while I was offline doing so.

A week later, I had two nice ladies leave their phone in my car. One was stuck between the seat and the door... only noticed it when their friend called it. The other had a case on it that (again) matched my interior, and had to wait for me to finish my pax drop-off. When I arrived back to where she was (different location than the original drop-off point), she was waiting promptly at the entrance of the venue, and immediately handed me $15 (she had already tipped $5 on the original trip) for returning her phone to her.

The third time, someone left a phone in my car, they were only a block away when I realized it, when they called it. Returned it back to them, no tip.

I have very high ratings and feedback... and I have learned to scan my car more aggressively when people exit, to make sure that they have their belongings. But I am no longer going out of my way to return items unless it is official.

Someone leaves a $100 bill in my car by accident, sure I will offer to return it, but I will inform them where I am at, and if it is a significant distance I will tell them my situation and I expect $20 to double-back on offline time for it. I'm sorry, but that is just the way it works. I am not getting burnt again.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


A rider cash tipped me once for a agonizing 45 to an hour long ride 7 minutes from dropoff. 5 minutes from destination, another cash tip comes to me. At drop off, I am leaving and I hear the squishy roll of a water bottle. I am off the app and in a safe well lit area when I find a $20 bill with this bottle of water.

So at this point I need to see what he handed me and turns out it was the best $50 bill plus 2 $20s plus floored $20 trip in my under a month with Uber Ride sharing. The fare was around $70. And no, I didn't call him about the $20 left on my floor. The pornish/face time app via the back seat to the front seat, heck I deserved every penny.

The End


----------



## dubz (Aug 2, 2015)

Id need the serial numbers from them. Otherwise how do I know it wasn't dropped by myself...???


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


If a pax left a C-note in my car. I'd absolutely return it. However...

The pax would need to call me me. I would not reach out to pax.
I would require compensation for my time and fuel to return the C-note.
This is just common sense, of course.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

I've returned five iPhones (funny how nobody abandons an android, lol) two umbrellas, and a pair of sandals. The only phone return where I got stiffed was a cheap-ass attorney.

However, cash is KING and I would simply consider it an anonymous gift from the many drunken friends of Travis Kalanick I've safely seen to their destinations with no hope of seeing a tip, because that jackass apparently tells them his drivers are all independently wealthy and would be offended by tips.


----------



## BubbaD2 (Dec 4, 2015)

LOL at the holier-than-thou types on here, especially a RIDER who has the gall to call 
drivers 'garbage' over a* hypothetical* lost $100 bill!

Srsly W. T. F. ???


----------



## LyonTamer (Aug 12, 2016)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


Yes. The miles are still work related and still count in your tax writeoff. But I would ask the rider to meet me halfway to save the time.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

If I dropped $100 on the street - it's GONE. if someone drops a $100 in a Uber - it's GONE. I don't care who found it, it's GONE.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, I'd return it. 
Would you steal a hundred from some one if you had deniabilty? It's the same thing.

But they would have to uber to my location to get it back.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


No, that's the money I lost a while ago. So glad it's back.


----------



## CaptJohn (Apr 27, 2016)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptJohn (Apr 27, 2016)

I would returned it. It's the right thing to do. It's called honesty


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

CaptJohn said:


> I would returned it. It's the right thing to do. It's called honesty


Your Uber training is not yet complete, my padawan.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Take a photo immediately and submit to Uber for a cleaning fee.


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

I'd return the money... I wouldn't go out of my way, but I would get them their bill back. Karma


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> For a $100 bill? My first two full weeks of driving, I had two cell phones and one loaded purse left in my car. What it was loaded with, I will never know since I didn't look inside of it, but it was left behind/under the back of my driver's seat where I couldn't see it when I scanned my car when the pax exited. I have since learned to scan everywhere, and here is why:
> 
> Returning items to pax doesn't pay off if you try to be a "nice guy/gal" about it, depending how far away you are when this happens. First time: I picked up two couples, drove them to a nice home in a nice suburb. I had an overlapping ping to get to. I did a "quick-scan" of the car when they got out, saw nothing. Picked up the next pax, now heading the opposite direction, both pickup and destination. I get a call mid-trip from the last pax, asking me if there is a wallet or purse in my car. Sure enough, there is a woman's purse tucked away under/behind my passenger seat, and just happens to match the color of my interior. I tell them I am on a trip, but I give the guy my personal cell # and tell him to call me back in 15 minutes so we can arrange something for me to bring it back to them. I was driving out to the edge of civilization, so returning back didn't seem like a problem. Well, my current pax at that time turned into "problem pax," late-night, too much to drink, one of them was so wasted I'm shocked he was still conscious. Got to my destination, the previous pax calls me, and starts to get an attitude.
> 
> ...


Come one man, wtf. I know I can be seen as a prick to many of you but one thing I do not expect is a driver to go out their way to return something left behind especially to a passenger having a stick up their ass the whole time about it.

Midway you should have stated, "Sorry, I have too many rides to do, I'll gladly leave it this police station for you to pick up at your earliest convenience. Goodnight *****."

Then leave it several miles away. **** him. 


BubbaD2 said:


> LOL at the holier-than-thou types on here, especially a RIDER who has the gall to call
> drivers 'garbage' over a* hypothetical* lost $100 bill!
> 
> Srsly W. T. F. ???


Keep laughing. You mad boy?

I'm disappointed in the garbage that would ask "what money" when they cry about tips in several threads.

Like I've stated above, I wouldn't expect a driver to go out their way to return anything. But at least be open to having the passenger meet you for it.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Return it.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Come one man, wtf. I know I can be seen as a prick to many of you but one thing I do not expect is a driver to go out their way to return something left behind especially to a passenger having a stick up their ass the whole time about it.
> 
> Midway you should have stated, "Sorry, I have too many rides to do, I'll gladly leave it this police station for you to pick up at your earliest convenience. Goodnight *****."
> 
> ...


Um, "come on man" is what I think you meant. And yesterday, I returned an iPhone to a guy that had left it in my car. Handed me $30 for the return, asked if I could take him and his entourage to a short destination, another $25 handed over to me. The very next ride I took, two ladies entered my vehicle. The lady who ordered the ride sat in the back, her friend got in the front. The one in the front went to open a full bottle of Sprite that she had, and the thing exploded all over my car. The one in the back immediately with no hesitation said "oh no, no no no..." and threw a wad of money at me, literally. I didn't even look at the cash, I just grabbed it, opened up my glove compartment and grabbed a towel that I keep in there, and dropped the cash in and took the towel out to sop up some of the mess before it embedded itself further into my passenger seat and I asked the person who was sitting there to leave it there and "soak it up." 10 minutes later at their destination, I checked the cash, $40. I left the rider 5 stars because she was the one who left the money, and it was her friend that had the pop bottle blow up, not her. I happen to have a small cleaning supply in my trunk, which I made quick 5-minute use of and besides a damp seat (which I luckily was able to mitigate with the next few trips that I had because pax sat in the back), the car was clean and the seat was drying in the meantime. Next rider, $10 tip. Rider after that, $20 tip.

So in about 75 minutes, I made $125 just in cash, not mentioning the fares. So yes, sometimes it does pay to be "nice," even in other times when it does not. Just stay honest about it.

Sometimes doing the right thing can pay off.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I'll return it and since they tipped already I think a $20 or more will be given, I have returned 2 phones stiffed both times and a $50.00 train ticket she wrote a nice comments in my rating page no $. I think she was surprised because I returned to the drop-off local and found her if she knew I was coming she may have had something ready.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

Ringo said:


> I'll return it and since they tipped already I think a $20 or more will be given, I have returned 2 phones stiffed both times and a $50.00 train ticket she wrote a nice comments in my rating page no $. I think she was surprised because I returned to the drop-off local an d found her if she knew I was coming she may have had something ready.


You must break the $100 bill and present pax with 5 $20's. "stopped for gas thinking it was my lucky day".


----------



## Uber Dragons (Aug 12, 2016)

If I had found the money and they called saying they lost it and it was correct amount found, I would make arrangements to return it to them.

I would expect nothing in return save the knowledge I'd done the right thing.

That money could be the difference in them making it through next payday, having their lights turned off or any number of things.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Uber Dragons said:


> That money could be the difference in them making it through next payday, having their lights turned off or any number of things.


um.... wut?

If the lights are in danger of being turned off then WTH ARE THEY DOING ORDERING PRIVATE CAR SERVICE?


----------



## Uber Dragons (Aug 12, 2016)

$3 car ride direct pickup and drop off with no stops vs $1.50 for the bus and a 30 to 45 minute bus ride.

Which would you choose?


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Uber Dragons said:


> $3 car ride direct pickup and drop off with no stops vs $1.50 for the bus and a 30 to 45 minute bus ride.
> 
> Which would you choose?


. 
Electricity or Uber... hmmm.... tough choice!

i'd choose to walk


----------



## Uber Dragons (Aug 12, 2016)

As would I, but I think we agree no matter returning it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Uber Dragons said:


> As would I, but I think we agree no matter returning it is the right thing to do.


actually I would keep the cash, without regrets.


----------



## CSA (Aug 9, 2016)

Returning lost money or items is such a simple answer here. Do you want to live in a world where lost things find their way back to you or not? 

The details regarding the return of lost property range in variety. Just pick one that's most convenient for you: Set a pick up location or mail it back at the owners expense or drop off at police station for pick up. It doesn't have to be complicated. There's no concrete reason why you should go out of your way to return anything, other than whatever charity you felt like bestowing. Likewise, there's no concrete reason to expect a tip either. You're not holding their junk for ransom after all.

That said, I personally would give a good Samaritan some dough in exchange for their honesty. In the case of a cabbie returning $187k and receiving $100 as gratitude, well, that's just incomprehensibly lame.


----------



## rideshareguycolumbus (Jun 1, 2016)

Sharkb8 said:


> Give them the address where you're at and tell them it will cost them a round trip fare. If they offer a cash reward when you give them the lost item, be the good guy again and only charge them for the one way fare. Win win.


That's the best suggestion I have heard so far for returning lost items and it seems very fair all the way around.


----------



## Sweet1 (May 3, 2016)

I have a conscience so I would definitely give the money back. Mainly because I would hope that somebody would do that for me.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Sweet1 said:


> I have a conscience so I would definitely give the money back. Mainly because I would hope that somebody would do that for me.


Classic Prisoner's Dilemma
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoner's_dilemma

game theory says that it is unlikely that someone else will do that for you because they are better off keeping your money AND hoping that you are a chump and return their money.

It goes like this...

A and B each lose $100, that the other person finds.

A returns $, B returns $ = NULL, no loss, no gain for either
A keeps $, B returns $ = A gets $200, B gets $0
B Keeps $, A returns $ = B gets $200, A gets $0
Both keep the money = NULL, no loss no gain for either

Clearly both A and B are better off keeping the money. At worst they stay even but if the other person is a chump (and honest chump, but clearly a chump nonetheless) then 'finders keepers' is clearly the better strategy.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

100 % of drivers will pocket it. I dont care what ya gonna say- its lie.


----------



## Uber Dragons (Aug 12, 2016)

If I found it, I wouldn't call the fares asking if they lost money cause most if not all would say yes. If I wasn't called saying they lost x dollars, yes Id keep it.


----------



## shadowrose45 (Aug 17, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> 100 % of drivers will pocket it. I dont care what ya gonna say- its lie.


No, 100% wouldn't keep it. A passenger calls and tells me they lost $100 and I look and find $100, I'm returning it. I was a cab driver with my own cab years and years ago. I've returned lost items.

I find 100 on the sidewalk outside? I'm keeping it unless someone turns and says they lost it....but I'm driving and providing a service. I get paid for that service...I will always go for the good karma points.


----------



## uberlyfer (Aug 4, 2016)

I've read a lot of these discussions, but I thought on Uber & Lyft that you don't have the pax's phone number and vice versa, and can only call / text your current pax through the system on an active ride, isn't that right?


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


I would ask them for their address and put a $0.44 cent stamp on the envelope gratis. But keeping their money would be tempting!


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't understand the base fare thing if the fare was $4--but if they tipped I would return it. But I'd offer to do it by PayPal or similar means.
> 
> If they didn't tip then some other pax must have found it.


I would tell them I would return it when I was close enough to their location so as not to go too far out of my way. I had to do this with a wallet someone dropped in the back and slid under the passenger seat. I got the call about the time another pax noticed it and I was in another city by then. I knew at some point that I would be close to his address and he was OK with any time that day. I did get a $20 tip!


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I tell them that I will call them back. I go to the police station. I turn in the cash. The police give me a receipt. I call the user and tell him to go to the police and get it back.


You might want to copy the receipt and then mail it [even just by email] to the person who needs to do the pick-up from the station while you are at it. This way, if the police say it's not there when they arrive, they get the receipt a little later and come back and prove it (and get the cash).

Most cops are just fine but, well, I've **personally** known or identified guys who wouldn't mind scooping-up that kind of thing if they see it at the station.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

thelittleguyhelper said:


> You might want to copy the receipt and then mail it [even just by email] to the person who needs to do the pick-up from the station while you are at it. This way, if the police say it's not there when they arrive, they get the receipt a little later and come back and prove it (and get the cash).
> 
> Most cops are just fine but, well, I've **personally** known or identified guys who wouldn't mind scooping-up that kind of thing if they see it at the station.


If I were too worried about the customer's getting it back, I might take that bother. As most of these customers are too cheap to compensate me for bringing it back to them, and, as Uber is very generous with my time (therefore my money) when it threatens me with de-activation if I demand to be compensated for my time I really do not care to be bothered. I matters not to me if the customer gets it back or does not. The only thing about which I care is that I cover my posterior.

If Uber demands to see the receipt I will e-Mail it to them and they can do what they like with it.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If Uber demands to see the receipt I will e-Mail it to them and they can do what they like with it.


And my bad: I meant emailing (texting?) the receipt to the rider. I feel like it's a CY-behiney thing to do.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

UberXking said:


> You must break the $100 bill and present pax with 5 $20's. "stopped for gas thinking it was my lucky day".


Now there's one I like but I have my own twist. Break the bill, agree to meet the person and hand them 2 or 3 of the $20s. Maybe 4. Depends on how I feel, how long the ride was and how nice the recipient of lost bill is.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> Now there's one I like but I have my own twist. Break the bill, agree to meet the person and hand them 2 or 3 of the $20s. Maybe 4. Depends on how I feel, how long the ride was and how nice the recipient of lost bill is.


Give them all, give them the option. Stay legal, safe, CYA, but provide them the option of being generous--and preserve those ratings.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I think though because your on the job asking for some amount of compensation isn't completely out of line, for a phone I think just telling the person you can either drop it off at the police station your near (make sure it's at least 20 miles away) or you will return it within the hour for $20 is reasonable if they can't understand it's costing you money to stop what your doing to return their property then that's their problem, they caused the situation and if it should cost anyone anything it should be them.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

That is the $100 tip after the ride they left you, apparently. Great PAX!! Unless they call looking for it. Then return it.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Not find it.


----------



## TexMac (Sep 21, 2016)

Ethics aside, this rider's carelessness is costing YOU time and money, and they shouldn't be able to skate on that, or they'll never grow up. You are not being fair to yourself to go out of your way because they are irresponsible. Negotiate the charge for returning their property IN ADVANCE, taking out your costs and a 20% markup or whatever YOU think is fair. If they don't agree, then get it back to them the cheapest way you can: mail it.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

TexMac said:


> Ethics aside, this rider's carelessness is costing YOU time and money, and they shouldn't be able to skate on that, or they'll never grow up. You are not being fair to yourself to go out of your way because they are irresponsible. Negotiate the charge for returning their property IN ADVANCE, taking out your costs and a 20% markup or whatever YOU think is fair. If they don't agree, then get it back to them the cheapest way you can: mail it.


Let's put it another way though: States probably don't care and have legislative requirements about retaining the property for a certain amount of time...

And then that you remit it to State if it goes unclaimed after that time.

Ever since the early-20th-century progressive movement, if you say "freedom/liberty" they're like "cool." Say "economic liberty" and officials transmogrify into Soviets.

And that's not really a joke. Business is treated as an arm of the State and something to which anything can be dictated: it wasn't even kept a secret that the stated intent of the Wilsonians (FDR was one--Mussolini was a big admirer too, and so were Hitler and Stalin) was to nullify the Reconstruction and anti-Statist-rights arguments of the South (which tried to constructively re-implement slavery by destroying blacks' ability to do business without being controlled by whites).

So...don't get into more trouble by taking the path of (a) recognizing how obviously absurd it is that you should have duties which cost you for others' failures (legislatures no longer believe this, despite this being a substantive form of involuntary servitude) and (b) ignoring duties imposed on you.

Contact a proper attorney to figure-out what can be charged legally for these additional services if any so that you can make the best of a bad situation. 

p.s. I'm really not joking about the Soviety thing: Wilson and his merry band explained their intentions about destroying Constitutional, rights-defending, accountable government by creation of an administrative State, among many other ills. It was POPULAR at the time because "Anglo-Saxon Americans" (they meant northeast yanks) were under incredible economic competitive pressures and LOSING (badly).


----------



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

Go offline and take hubby to steak house?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What $100? You may have dropped it when you were stumbling drunk to my car....


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


Unless they want to pay the fare to their location, I'd make them come to me. 
If I'm going in that direction on the next day, like to work, and they don't mind waiting, then I would hand it to them.
But, going out of my way a long way's is costing me money, so no can do. Otherwise, I wrap it up, put it in a box,
and mail it to them ( is that legal? probably not ). But, I wold not keep if it I am aware of the rightful owner, that's just plain wrong.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

UberReallySucks said:


> I've had 3 experiences with cell phones being left behind and having to return them.
> 
> Once I was stiffed royally with a BIG Thank you.
> Another time I as rewarded with $ 14.00 after driving more than 20 miles to return the damn thing... the girl was apparently broke since she said that's all she had.
> ...


Nothing has ever been left in my car. I always ask the PAX to check to make sure they didn't leave anything. That being said, How does one go about this...*request her at the location she was and drove the item back to him. *


----------



## deepfriar (Sep 28, 2016)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


Return it, because I'm not a thief. Ask them to come to you or meet you at a public, neutral location so that it doesn't cost you.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Sueron said:


> ..*request her at the location she was and drove the item back to him. *


 erm..


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Beur said:


> So hypothetically if a passenger called you 1 hour and 3 rides later saying they lost $100 cash in your car and you found it after the above, would you return it?
> 
> Their destination to drop said hypothetical $100 would be a minimum fare of $18.95. Which is 16+ miles away and 26+ minutes away.
> 
> ...


This is a scenario that would likely draw another tip. If it was a cheap pax, bring it to the nearest convenient police station and notify the pax.


----------

